# LG2360v or dell Dell ST2420L



## sagar111 (Aug 15, 2011)

is lg 2360v is good for 10k or is their any better monitor for this price range
and how is the performance compare to samsung px2370 ? ty

or 

Dell U2311H but it response time is 8mm i really worried about that and no hdmi for 14k

so which one is best


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 15, 2011)

Dell U2311H eyes closed... Regarding the HDMI part, HDMI = DVI + Audio.. So no drop in quality.. 
Response time : U wont see a diff. between 2ms & 8ms..


----------



## sagar111 (Aug 16, 2011)

ty. But now i decided to spend 14k and in that range dell u2311h is very good 
and can u tell any good led in my price range rather than dell it must have 2ms and hdmi.
samsung px2370 had everything i need except ips and bit costly ;( and its hard to find the product in banglore every one tells out of stock

and how about the service of dell. 


and my main ques is benq E2420HD it have everything what i need but no led and ips should is worth buying insted of spending 14k or go with dell u2311h


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

If u need LED+HDMI+2ms, Asus ML248H - 13K...

Dell u2311h is still better option...


----------



## sagar111 (Aug 16, 2011)

thank u dude ill go with dell u23


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 16, 2011)

I had bought a LGE2360V LED for 12k in bangalore when it was just released. Its performance is amazing with no ghosting and absolutely zero backlight bleeding, and wide viewing angles. It looks exactly like and even better and sleeker than PX2370. It's extremely thin(as it has a separate power brick), comes with HDMI, DVI and VGA and audio out ports. 

Samsung PX2370 had some problems with the touch sensitive buttons back then and was 4k costlier than LG. If you are not looking for a 24 inch model, this is your best bet. Response time of 2ms or 8ms is not an issue if you are not into gaming at high fps.


----------



## sagar111 (Aug 16, 2011)

even im also think to buy lg when i was first saw it very nice look but bit mixed review is that good compare to px2370 if so i really think again to my first choice also bit low price comapre to dell can plz post some reviews of lg 2360v

also lg2290v its  superb led and cnet gave 4 stars for that but its also costing 12k

and last i just asked vh242h priced 13.5k it is best in every online shop(newegg,triger direct) and youtube but their cost 189$(~9k)

all 4 suits in my price range(~14k)


which one shuld i go 

LG 2360v or LG 2290v or ASUS V242h or DELL u2311h
(11K)           (12.5K)       (13.5K)              (14k)

im totally confused to decide whic one to go


----------



## macho84 (Aug 17, 2011)

whats the most you like.
Georgious look
less space
more input option and output
best clarity

LG 23 Inch as the lucky said its best for bank at 11k. Its should be the best fit. Asus is also good . Choose the higher you can afford to go. But avoid touch screen based as over time it will get erode but not buttons in most cases. will last longer.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

sagar111 said:


> which one shuld i go
> 
> LG 2360v or LG 2290v or ASUS V242h or DELL u2311h
> (11K)           (12.5K)       (13.5K)              (14k)



Of this list Dell U2311H is a better performer...


----------



## macho84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok here is another query any one had tried using the audio out in 3.5 mm jack on hdmi out .   Its started staggering like anything not even a decent sound quality. I believe the audio out from this jack is not sufficient as optical is bare minimum for this. please any guys using lg update on this.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never tried testing the audio out. My sys specs are old, so VGA is the only option for me until the next upgrade.


----------



## macho84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi grab it in ebay lg 2360v at 10k only free shipping


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 22, 2011)

@megamind -chk this out DELL U2311H is goin to get replaced with U2311HM --*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=320-2807 
(LED monitor - IPS panel - DAMN SEXY LOOK ) and i think thr is no price change so am waiting 4 this baby to arrive i donno is it available in india but i will wait hope they did something abt tht night glow :/

what u guys think abt this monitor is it worth 4 a wait ??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> what u guys think abt this monitor is it worth 4 a wait ??



Yes... Its worth..


----------



## sagar111 (Aug 23, 2011)

finally i bought lg 2360 its awsome i got it for 9.5k


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 23, 2011)

^^Congrats, post pics... If possible a short review...


----------



## sagar111 (Aug 23, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/2r47rch.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 23, 2011)

The stand looks great..


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats!, I had to shell 12k on this some 5 months back


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ Hardware price drops rapidly all the time. 
BTW, congrats to both of you.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 5, 2011)

1. Can we trust on technicalnavigator website? It gave the bad reviews regarding the picture quality of LG 2360!
2. Does LG 2260 has wall Mount ?
3. Is there any difference bw 2260 OR 2260V ?

List some trusty sites for monitor reviews.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 13, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> ...
> 2. Does LG 2260 has wall Mount ?
> ...



No, it doesn't have vesa wall mounts. For that you can go with DELL, Samsung or AOC


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

To all LG E60 owners
What say guys should i grab LG E2260 !?
How to mount it on wall ?
Hows HD gaming with HDMI cable.?


----------



## macho84 (Sep 13, 2011)

Its Awesome led monitor Great in HD MOVIES. I had avatar bluray rip full hd looks colorfull. Go for it. If at all size is not matter go for lg 2290 its a 21 inch but better response time than this e series. But you need much bigger size go for it.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hows HD gaming Specially FPS ? Post ur latest gaming views on LG E2260 ! Any 
Ghosting 
Bleeding etc!


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 14, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> To all LG E60 owners
> What say guys should i grab LG E2260 !?
> How to mount it on wall ?
> Hows HD gaming with HDMI cable.?



Completed Black Ops and MW 2 on a laptop (with AMD HD 4650) connected to the screen via HDMI. There wasn't any ghosting at all. Absolutely zero back light bleeding is one big plus point of this monitor compared to Dell or Samsung LEDs. Put on a complete black fullscreen wallpaper and make the room dark. You won't be able to figure out if the monitor is on or off (there is an option to switch off the power/standby led from the menu) 

For wall mounting, as I said, there is no option available. The neck of the stand is fixed to the screen; you can't remove it. The base plate can be removed. I would suggest not to wall mount it, as doing so would degrade its beauty (its glass stand with the the standby light and the thin glossy base plate makes it look sleek)


----------



## gunners009 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have same monitor but i feel its too bright ....guyz can u share ur settings on e2260 or e2360 
thanks


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thnx lucky , i think we should sue technicalnavigator site for its -ve review!
 I will grab LG E2260 !
Some queries :
1. Which one to go 2260 or 2360 as diff po Rs. is low
2. Is it ok for all type of gaming?
3. Is there any diff bwtween 2260 and 2260v ?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Again, I'm saying, if you are not a big fan of LG products, avoid them.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 16, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Again, I'm saying, if you are not a big fan of LG products, avoid them.



Am not fan cooler of lg. But yaara this is the only LED HDMI available in amritsar. But why u make me awake @ not buying LG !


----------

